# Samuel Rutherford on Popery turning Britain into a field of blood



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 24, 2022)

The followers of Christ are the sons of Nobles _All blood is of one colour, holiness maketh the difference._ Fortuna vitrea est, tum cum splendet, frangitur. Things we rest on here be made of crystal glass, while they glister, they are broken. Plures tegit fortuna, quam tutor facit. The world may cover men, it cannot make them secure. But the _Lord_ is a Sun and a shield. What hath _Jesus Christ_ on Earth, which he loveth, as he doth his _Church?_ What a created peace is the true _Church? A woman clothed with the Sun, and the Moon under_ _her feet, and upon her head a Crowne of twelve Stars._ Her very servants are the glory of _Christ._

Yet is this poor woman in _Britain,_ crying, travelling in birth, pained while she be delivered, because of the Idolatry of the Land, and our defection and apostacy practised, countenanced, tolerated in both Kingdoms. Many graves, many Widows, and the Land turned into a field of blood are the just fruits of many Altars, of Mass-idols, of Bread worship, of many inventions of men, let then: have a name and flourish in the House of the _Lord,_ and let them be written with the living in _Jerusalem_ who contribute help for the desired birth of the manchild. _Prelacy_ and _Popery_ wither, as in a Land of drought, except they be planted beside Rivers of blood; but the _Lord_ shall build his own _Jerusalem._

For the reference, see:









Samuel Rutherford on Popery turning Britain into a field of blood


The followers of Christ are the sons of Nobles All blood is of one colour, holiness maketh the difference. Fortuna vitrea est, tum cum splendet, frangitur. Things we rest on here be made of crystal…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Northern Crofter (Sep 26, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> a field of blood


Rutherford seemed to like this phrase - it shows up in _Lex Rex_ and a few of his sermons and letters. I assume he is taking this from Acts 1.19 (Judas' demise) but I have never found where he directly attributes it. The phrase/reference shows up in the writings of many Covenanters later on, too.



Reformed Covenanter said:


> let then: have a name


My copy has "let them have a name"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

